# lavoro in italia



## enzocchio (Apr 23, 2011)

hello my friends
I am movin to italy in the comin months... and was wondering if there any american company hiring?? i have dual citizenship american an italian and i have a italian diploma my field is logistic and construction and landscape


----------

